
Suffering Is One Very Long Moment: How Oscar Wilde’s Prison Sentence Changed Him - pepys
http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2015/10/13/suffering-is-one-very-long-moment/
======
DiabloD3
I love how this has been on the front page for almost a day, yet there are no
comments. This says something... I'm not sure what, but something is being
said.

